# Weird looking parasite



## Nickzsingh (9 Oct 2012)

Hello guys new to the forum but long time lurker!

ive just noticed theres some parasite in the fish tank, tried googling it but couldnt find much.

it seems to be all over not certain places, its a small stem and has lash looking tenticals coming out of it abit like what you see in marine fish tanks. hard to describe but i will try and upload a picture


----------



## Ady34 (9 Oct 2012)

Sounds like hydra.
Not good for shrimp keeping as they can sting and eat them.
Best to rid the tank of them, manual removal may not be enough but a quick search on the search function for hydra found Killi69 in his 'giant tank for killis' journal had an outbreak which he successfully treated with flubendazole. It's on p6 of his journal with pics for identification/comparison.  sorry cant direct link to his journal from my phone.
Would really need a pic to confirm before treatment but certainly from your description that's what it sounds like.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nickzsingh (9 Oct 2012)

hi ady yeh thats defo them and i do have shrimp in my community tank, i was looking for FLUBENDAZOLE but i cant seem to find it any where in the uk :S where do i go about finding that?


----------



## Ady34 (9 Oct 2012)

Hi there, to be honest I have no idea, maybe worth sending a pm to Killi69 (Andre), or the guys at freshwater shrimp (site sponsor) to see if they have that or an alternative.


----------



## BigTom (9 Oct 2012)

Search for Panacur (its the trade name and can be bought online). Go for the 10% oral suspension and dose 1ml per 50 litres (might need 2 doses a few days apart). Remove any purigen, carbon etc from the fitler before doing so.


----------



## morgan (9 Oct 2012)

If you have 100's  its a good sign that your overfeeding the tank...
Hydra do sting. And are harmless to snails, fish and juv,adult shrimp. But there sting is deadly for small fry or small shrimp fry.
Its been years since ive seen or had to deal with hydra but i can assure you that Fenbendazole (panacur) works 100%. No Planaria is another safe alternative.

Do you have any snails? Panacur if dosed strong will wipe out your snails aswell . It doesnt dissolve very well in the powder form, which i would still recommend buying , Panacur is short lived in your tank.

Ive had my shrimp fighting over the bits of panacur on the floor of the tank. dont worry if you see them eating it  its pretty much 100% harmless to shrimp.

Dosing - 
sprinkle 1/10th of a gram 0.1g per 40l into your tank.
or
1g panacur powder into 100ml water, shake hard for 2 min in a bottle ,you wont get it all to dissolve.
10ml of that solution for every 40l of tank water.
Can take up to 48 hrs to work .

If you do have 100s then a water change after is a must to lower the amonia off the dead hydra .
Use the left over panacur powder to worm your dog or cat .. or horse  ..


----------



## b1zbaz (9 Oct 2012)

Can you worm discus with it


----------



## Nickzsingh (9 Oct 2012)

are these ones okay to buy

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/produc ... 109001.htm


----------



## morgan (9 Oct 2012)

yes thats the 1 .    cheap as chips  and is really good stuff for keeping our shrimp tanks safely free of pests .

You can overdose , but with the 1.8g and 4.5g packs im sure you can estimate the amount needed.

May slightly lower ph


----------

